# Help! Newborn pigeon abandoned?



## stinkyluvsme (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I found a family of pigeons living outside the ledge where my ac compressors are. The nest is behind one of the compressor with a baby pigeon and the parent keeping it warm. There is another baby away from the nest and the parents seem to be ignoring it. Should I help it or just leave it alone? Can I put it back in the nest? Please advice!! I hope its not too late to save the baby. Can I feed it kitten formula? 

The yellow blob in the 2nd pic is the other baby and the nest with its parent is behind the compressor.

I'm living in Singapore and I dun think there are any wildlife help groups available.

Lost


----------



## stinkyluvsme (Mar 16, 2010)

My hubby took the little baby and put it back in its nest and the parent sat on them. Thank god! Hope they will survive! 
Just in case they get abandoned, can anyone share the milk formula for the babies please?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over the little one, please DO keep a close eye out.

Here is a link for an excellent recipie for baby bird formula. You can use a regular baby bird formula like Kaytee also. Make sure baby is warm when feeding, that formula is also warm, follow instructions exactly. Feed only when crop is emptied completely.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/macmilk-crop-milk-substitute-15236.html

You can also find various methods of feeding the babies in the DAILY section, under RESOURCES forum.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for helping ! Hard to tell what happened there - but indeed if somehow the baby got displaced the parents would not be able to get him back to the nest.  However - could be that a parent booted her out -- so as Trees said - keep an eye and if it seems he's not being cared for bring him in ASAP


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great work, and keep in mind that it is safe to handle pigeon babies if needed as the parents will not abandon them just due to being handled by people. I believe this is true of most birds, and that it is a myth that birds abandon babies touched by humans, but I'm not positive except that it's true for pigeons. Thank you for being "guardian angels" for these pigeons and their babies.  That is a wonderful thing.


----------

